# juwelier + urnether?



## razielsun (2. Januar 2008)

ich bin juwelier und habe in einer heroic ein urnether bekommen... 

was soll ich jetzt damit machen? 
für juwelier scheint man kein urnether zu brauchen...


----------



## *hai* (2. Januar 2008)

hi, also ich hatte auchmal nen juwi und mit urnether konnte ich nicht wirklich etwas anfangen. Leg dir das Urnether einfach mal auf die bank, vll kommt bald ma was wofür du das brauchst!


----------



## razielsun (2. Januar 2008)

*hai* schrieb:


> hi, also ich hatte auchmal nen juwi und mit urnether konnte ich nicht wirklich etwas anfangen. Leg dir das Urnether einfach mal auf die bank, vll kommt bald ma was wofür du das brauchst!



das hab ich mir auch gedacht^^

hab aber ebenso überlegt verzauberer zu werden... 

war wer schonmal juwelier + verzauberer? welcher der beiden berufe ist "besser"??


----------



## Safirith (7. Januar 2008)

also ich war schon verzauber + juwi... und ehrlich gesagt lohnt sich bergbau mehr, weils für juw zu teuer ist mats zu kaufen... und vz machen so viele, da sticht man ohne seltene rezepte überhaupt nich heraus


----------



## Trisch (7. Januar 2008)

razielsun schrieb:


> ich bin juwelier und habe in einer heroic ein urnether bekommen...



Du hast doch nicht etwa als Juwelier für Urnether mitgerolt ???

Die einzigen Berufe die Urnether verarbeiten können sind Schneider, Lederverarbeiter, Schmiede und Ingeneure alle anderen sollten sich hüten etwas anderes zu machen als zu passen.

Dir bleibt nix anderes über als das Urnether an den vendor zu verkaufen.


----------



## Blueman23 (8. Januar 2008)

Trisch schrieb:


> Du hast doch nicht etwa als Juwelier für Urnether mitgerolt ???
> 
> Die einzigen Berufe die Urnether verarbeiten können sind Schneider, Lederverarbeiter, Schmiede und Ingeneure alle anderen sollten sich hüten etwas anderes zu machen als zu passen.
> 
> Dir bleibt nix anderes über als das Urnether an den vendor zu verkaufen.



Warum verkaufen?

Warte lieber bis 2.4 oder wotlk, vielleicht gibts ja auch bald für juwelenschleifer en rezept wo man urnether braucht.

Und von wegen mitwürfeln:

Wenn was droppt was ich vielleicht mal brauchen kann aber nicht unbedingt und nicht jetzt mach ich GIER, wenn es jemand für seinen Beruf braucht muß er doch nur BEDARF drücken und die Sache ist gegessen. Warum sollte man also passen wenn ein Urnether dropt? Wenn die schneider und Lederer und Schmiede nicht BEDARF machen sind sie selbst Schuld.


----------



## Victo (9. Januar 2008)

Verzauberer brauchen für Sicherer Stand ebenfalls Urnether,nur der Richtigkeit halber...

OT: urnether aufheben und hoffen,dass man das Zeug irgendwann brauchen kann,mehr kannst du als Juwe atm nicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Tahngarth (9. Januar 2008)

nicht nur ihr juweliere habt noch keine urnether verwendung wir alchis ham au noch nix für..


----------



## razielsun (10. Januar 2008)

Victo schrieb:


> Verzauberer brauchen für Sicherer Stand ebenfalls Urnether,nur der Richtigkeit halber...
> 
> OT: urnether aufheben und hoffen,dass man das Zeug irgendwann brauchen kann,mehr kannst du als Juwe atm nicht machen
> 
> ...



^^


----------



## Infernallord (21. Februar 2008)

Rezept aus 2.4 für ne Meleekette brauchst 2 Urnether für


----------



## Grumbeard (21. Februar 2008)

Und ausserdem ist ab 2.4 das Urnether nicht mehr Seelengebunden und kann verkauft werden, genauso wie das Nethervortex aus SSC u. FDS also immer fleissig mitrollen, und dann dick kohle machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Februar 2008)

.. entlich kann ich meinem käruterkunde bergbau char das nether verkaufen .. wollte mal ingi mit dem werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (8. März 2008)

Also ich bin Juwelenschleifer & Verzauberer.
War teuer und würde bei einem zweiten Mal sicher Bergbau mit Juwelenschleifer nehmen... 

Aber jetzt bin ich zu faul um Bergbau hochzuskillen ^^


----------

